# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تکلیف پشت کنکوری ها با تغییر نظام

## amh777

سلام و خسته نباشید با آرزوی قبولی نماز و روزه😝
دوستان همون طور که میدونید نظام آموزشی داره عوض میشه من الان دارم میرم سوم و برای سال بعد از اولین دوره ای که من کنکور میدم نظام به کلی عوض میشه میخواستم از شما بپرسم تکلیف چی میشه اگه قبول نشم؟
یعنی میخوان منو از ساده ترین حقوقم یعنی یه سال شانس دوباره محروم کنن؟هميشه پسرا مشکل داشتن که آره دوسال خیلی کمه و آه و ناله حالا من یعنی اونم ندارم؟
ممکنه بگین خوب بشین کتابای جدیدو بخون ولی مگه میشه!هدف پشت کنکور موندن اینه هرچقدر زیاد خوندی بری بیشترش کنی با قدرت بیشتری برگردی نه ...!

----------


## Mr Sky

*از الان خودتو پشت کنکوری کردی؟
.
.
.
فعلا تکلیف کنکوری های 97 که کنکور اولشونه مشخص نیس درست.......
.
.
.*

----------


## tabrizcity

*بدترین تاپیکی بود که تا الان دیدم بابا اگه ساعت مطالعت رو به 12 برسونی کل کنکور رو میشه در عرض 4 ماه تموم کرد تو حالا 2 سال وقت داری از الان به پشت کنکور فکر کنی پس کلا کنکور رو تا 6 سال بیخیال شو بابا ما تا 1 روز مونده هم میخونیم میگیم خدا کریمه شما دو سال وقت داری....!
عجب آدمایی پیدا میشه*

----------


## konkoori96

شما دیگه نمیتونی پشت کنکور بمونی..برو کتابای دهم رو ببین...کلا عوض شده یعنی دیگه سوال های کنکورهای قبل هم چاره ساز نیست...یا   باید همون سال 97 هر چی قبول شدی بری یا باید بیخیال کنکور شی و یه مسیر دیگه   پیش بگیری...واقعا    من موندم چه بلایی به سر کنکور 97 ایا میخوان بیارن! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sajad564

روحیت در اعماق حلقم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RAHI

منم دارم میرم سوم.شاید از نظر بعضیا یکم غیر منطقی به نظر میرسه که از الان نگران پشت کنکور 
ولی واقعاااااا ایجاد استرس میکنه.درضمن استارتر جان این فقط مشکل پسرا نیست دخترا هم درگیرشن

----------


## politician

> منم دارم میرم سوم.شاید از نظر بعضیا یکم غیر منطقی به نظر میرسه که از الان نگران پشت کنکور 
> ولی واقعاااااا ایجاد استرس میکنه.درضمن استارتر جان این فقط مشکل پسرا نیست دخترا هم درگیرشن


 دختراکه نبایدپشت کنکورباشن چون بهشون میگن پیردختر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RAHI

> دختراکه نبایدپشت کنکورباشن چون بهشون میگن پیردختر


خب وضعیت ما که از پسرا بدتر شد پس خخخخخخ  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mohamad.wre

بابا بشر طرف 10 روز مونده کنکور بده
میاد میگه من تو 10 روز میخوام همه درسا رو 50 بزنم( طرف امید داره تو 10- یا 20 روز بهرتین رشته قبول شه)
بعد شما  700 روزی وقط داری . از الان غمشو میخوری؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> دختراکه نبایدپشت کنکورباشن چون بهشون میگن پیردختر


همچین طرز فکری رو باید بندازن توی چاه توالت

----------


## politician

> همچین طرز فکری رو باید بندازن توی چاه توالت


موافقم

----------


## gallant

کجا میری برادر بایست!شما اصن فکرش نکن بشین بخون بابا!


Stop Licking Here  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## ehsan7777777

به نظرم من از 98 که کنکور محتواش دگرگون می شه ، اگه سازمان سنجش نخواد که واسه اون سال دو تا کنکور با دو تا محتوای جداگانه برگزار کنه ، این وضعیت کاملا به نفعه کسایی میشه که کنکور 98 سال اولی هستن...

چون همون جور که همه شما ها می دونین بخش عظیمی از ثبت نام کنندگان هر سال در کنکور سراسری، پشت کنکوری های سال های قبل هستند ، که با عوض شدن منابع ، بی شک با آمادگی کمتری به استقبال کنکور 98 می رن ...
و این دقیقا به نفع کنکوری های سال اولی 98 هست ...(چون تقریبا رقابت فقط بین خودشون هست...)

----------


## milad475

با این اوصاف ایا کنکور 97 هم با همین منابع به همین منوال کنکور 96 برگزار خواهد شد  یا تغییر میکنه کدومش

----------


## milad475

up

----------


## milad475

up

----------


## unlucky

> با این اوصاف ایا کنکور 97 هم با همین منابع به همین منوال کنکور 96 برگزار خواهد شد  یا تغییر میکنه کدومش


خیر کنکور 97 منابعش همینه

از 98 به بعد تغییر میکنه

----------


## unlucky

دوستانی که کنکوریه 97 هستن تنها چارشون اینه که همین 97 قبول شن
اگر بخوان بمونن برای 98 باید سال دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو توی 1 سال بخونن که با توجه به سخت تر شدن مطالب و تایم کم
با کار بسیار سختی مواجه هستن
پس تمام تلاشتون رو بکنید که در همین 97 موفق باشید  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## a.ka

> *بدترین تاپیکی بود که تا الان دیدم بابا اگه ساعت مطالعت رو به 12 برسونی کل کنکور رو میشه در عرض 4 ماه تموم کرد تو حالا 2 سال وقت داری از الان به پشت کنکور فکر کنی پس کلا کنکور رو تا 6 سال بیخیال شو بابا ما تا 1 روز مونده هم میخونیم میگیم خدا کریمه شما دو سال وقت داری....!
> عجب آدمایی پیدا میشه*


شما هم مثل ما دو سال وقت داشتی !!
چرا موندی پشت کنکور؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام والا چن تا دبیر توی شهرما هستن که میگن سابقه برگزاری دوتا کنکور در دهه 70بوده واین چیز جدیدی نیست!!البته شما بخونید هرچی زودتر قبول شین وان شالله که  سال اول می قبولید اما اگه نشد احتمالاسال 98دو کنکور برگزار بشه البته هیچی از سازمان سنجش بعید نیست!!!فعلا تمام تمرکزتون روی درستون باشه....موفق باشید

----------


## unlucky

> سلام والا چن تا دبیر توی شهرما هستن که میگن سابقه برگزاری دوتا کنکور در دهه 70بوده واین چیز جدیدی نیست!!البته شما بخونید هرچی زودتر قبول شین وان شالله که  سال اول می قبولید اما اگه نشد احتمالاسال 98دو کنکور برگزار بشه البته هیچی از سازمان سنجش بعید نیست!!!فعلا تمام تمرکزتون روی درستون باشه....موفق باشید


اگه اشتباه نکنم قبلا هم توی یه تاپیکی سر این موضوع باهاتون بحث کردم  :Yahoo (4): 
به نظر من که 2 تا کنکور برگزار نمیشه
دلایل مختلفی هم داره از جمله اینکه عدالت اموزشی زیر سوال میره ( چون 2 نوع سوال مختلف خواهیم داشت )و با این وضعی که دیوان عدالت اموزشی الان داره بعید میدونم بذارن 2 کنکور برگزار بشه مخصوصا وقتی مخالفت جدی سر تاثیر قطعی کردن و...
و خیلی دلایل دیگه
به نظرم این دلخوشی رو باید کنار بزارید و به فکر کنکور 97 باشید که قبول بشید
اگه یه زمانی 97 موفق نشدید اونوقت پیگیر بشید که چرا 2 تا کنکور برگزار نمیشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

نه من با شما یادم نیست بحثی کرده باشم!!بعدشم نمیدونم...! گفتم که اینطوری میگن وممکنه!نگفتم دلخوش بشن به کنکور 98اگه شما کامنت منو درست میخوندی منم گفتم که فکر شون به درسشان باشه فعلا تا بعد ببینم چی میشه!!درضمن من خودم کنکوری96ام نه97...بعدشم به نظرخودم به شخصه سنجش دوتا کنکور برگزار میکنه چون هم نا عدالتیه وهم جیب سنجش ودانشگاه ها خالی میمونه !چون اگه یه کنکور برگزار بشه تعداد داوطلبا به شدت کم میشه...موفق باشید

----------


## a.ka

> سلام والا چن تا دبیر توی شهرما هستن که میگن سابقه برگزاری دوتا کنکور در دهه 70بوده واین چیز جدیدی نیست!!البته شما بخونید هرچی زودتر قبول شین وان شالله که  سال اول می قبولید اما اگه نشد احتمالاسال 98دو کنکور برگزار بشه البته هیچی از سازمان سنجش بعید نیست!!!فعلا تمام تمرکزتون روی درستون باشه....موفق باشید


دبیرتون چرت و پــرتی بیش نگفته (خیلی خیلی معذرت میخام :Yahoo (112): ) . دهه 70 یک کنکور برگزار شده !!!
توجه : اشکان هاشمی هم دهه 70 مونده پشت کنکور و با منابع جدید کنکور داده و شهید بهشتی آورده خودش تو یه وویس تو کانالش گفت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NVIDIA

چه 1 کنکور برگزار بشه چه 2 تا ، جفتش مغایر با عدالت آموزشیه
قربون نظام آموزشی این مملکت برم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام .من خودم که انشاالله 96قبولم اما خواهرم کنکوری97هستش...من خودم قبلا میگفتم که کنکور98دوجور برگزار میشه اما الان خیلی از مشاورها میگن که نه!!!فقط یکی برگزار میشه اونم فقط نظام جدید  :Yahoo (2): خواستم بدونم اینجا کسی اطلاع خیلی دقیقی نداره احیانا؟؟ خواهش میکنم اگر کسی اطلاع خیلی دقیقی داره از این موضوع راهنمایی کنه!مرسی دوستان :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohabbatshahabi

چه وضعیه !!!!!!!!!! تافته جدا بافته ایم مگه ما ؟ که یه سال حق داریم کنکور بدیم !!!!!

----------


## azarney261

> سلام .من خودم که انشاالله 96قبولم اما خواهرم کنکوری97هستش...من خودم قبلا میگفتم که کنکور98دوجور برگزار میشه اما الان خیلی از مشاورها میگن که نه!!!فقط یکی برگزار میشه اونم فقط نظام جدید خواستم بدونم اینجا کسی اطلاع خیلی دقیقی نداره احیانا؟؟ خواهش میکنم اگر کسی اطلاع خیلی دقیقی داره از این موضوع راهنمایی کنه!مرسی دوستان


خودت که کنکوری۹۶هستی حله ولی خواهرت۹۷خب بهش نصیحت بده که الآن به درساش فک کنه ودرگیرحاشیه نشه الآن بایدخودت به نظرم یه مشاورواسش بشی وسعی کن بهش برسی واینکه الآن خواهرت بفکرکنکور۹۸این دیگه خیلی مسخرس...ازالآن سفت ومحکم باشه هیچ وقت شل نگیره ازخدابخوادکه بهش کمک کنه خودم هم کنکوری۹۷ام ولی تمام تلاشمومیکنم این آخرین سالم باشه

----------


## DrPr

واي به كنكور ٩٧، خيلي شركت كننده داره تجربي مطمينم اوه اوه

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> خودت که کنکوری۹۶هستی حله ولی خواهرت۹۷خب بهش نصیحت بده که الآن به درساش فک کنه ودرگیرحاشیه نشه الآن بایدخودت به نظرم یه مشاورواسش بشی وسعی کن بهش برسی واینکه الآن خواهرت بفکرکنکور۹۸این دیگه خیلی مسخرس...ازالآن سفت ومحکم باشه هیچ وقت شل نگیره ازخدابخوادکه بهش کمک کنه خودم هم کنکوری۹۷ام ولی تمام تلاشمومیکنم این آخرین سالم باشه



باشه عزیزم...اما من خودم 96دومین کنکورمه ....تمام تلاشو که میکنه اما واقعا اگه ۹8دوتا کنکور نباشه !!!!خوندن کتابای جدید بدرک!!این یه میلیونی که پول کتابای کمک درسی شده چی؟؟؟!این آرزوهایی که توی دل میمونن چی؟؟؟!واقعا بی انصافیه !باید شورش کنن این 97های بدبخت...
موفق باشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ali745

دوستان اگه امسال قبول نشدم خواستم سال بعد بخونم ، انوقت اگه کتاب اموزشی و تست و... خواستم ،هست یا نه کلا جمع میشه کتاب اموزشی و...نظام جدیدی میارن

----------


## Dmz.official

جمع که نمیشه  :Yahoo (94):  فوقش همون چاپ 96رو میخونی ...
البته انشاالله که همین امسال سفره ی کنکور رو جمع میکنید  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## -Sara-

سلام
ن هموناس 
جمع نمیشه ک

----------


## ali745

> جمع که نمیشه  فوقش همون چاپ 96رو میخونی ...
> البته انشاالله که همین امسال سفره ی کنکور رو جمع میکنید


ممنون
یعنی سال بعد اگه خواستم کتاب اموزشی(هر چی که مرتبط با کنکور باشه)بخرم هست تو بازار ؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali745


دوستان اگه امسال قبول نشدم خواستم سال بعد بخونم ، انوقت اگه کتاب اموزشی و تست و... خواستم ،هست یا نه کلا جمع میشه کتاب اموزشی و...نظام جدیدی میارن


دوست عزیز نگران نباشید خود سنجش اعلام کرده تا 3 سال از کتب نظام قدیم پشتیبانی میشه. اما اگه امسال در بیاید خیلی بهتره_

----------


## Dmz.official

> ممنون
> یعنی سال بعد اگه خواستم کتاب اموزشی(هر چی که مرتبط با کنکور باشه)بخرم هست تو بازار ؟


آره 100% هست (من تضمین می کنم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------

